# iSO Poire William concentrate



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Years ago, I used the Fassbind brand of Pear William concentrate, and when the distributor stopped carrying that brand, I used Wolfberger.  Now the distributor doesn't carry this flavor anymore, and I'd like to find a replacement. 

I would rather use a liqueur substitute than a compound or extract.  I use this primarily for our brown butter pear tart, and also in our fresh fruit pound cake, so I need it to be bakeproof.  I'd rather not buy Poire William because I cannot be sure I'll always get the same product at the liquor store.

Where do you buy your liqueur concentrates?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

where are you. Clear creek is around at whole foods


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

Try Albert Uster

auifinefoods.com

Page 67 of their most recent catalog.

Chef Carlton Brooks CEPC, CCE, ACE


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't quite understand what exactly it is you're after.

A concentrate is a flavor concentrate, and usually contains no alcohol. A lot of the ice cream and mega-pastry have this stuff, usually in paste form.

"Pear Williams" is NOT a "Liquer" but an "eau di vie" All eau de vies are a distilled fruit wine (Brandy=grape, calvados=apple, Kirsch=cherry, plum, etc. These are usually above 40% alc. contain no sugar. A liquer is usually under 25% alc, and contain a lot of sugar. Remember, booze carries flavor a lot better than sugar.

I use a lot of the "Luxardo" eau de vies, and pear williams is one of them. It's a popular line for most pastry suppliers to carry. Try Qzina (www.qzina.com)


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm in Boston.

AUI stopped carrying the Wolfberger gellified Pear William last year  but they carry the rest of the flavors (kirsch, orange, framboise, rum, etc).  It's just the pear william they stopped carrying.

All the liquor "substitutes" I've ever used have been called concentrates (not compounds) so you use less than you would of the original liquor (at least, that's what I'm going on. I have a mousse recipe that calls for a tablespoon of grand marnier concentrate and a quarter cup of water).  I've always thought getting the concentrate allows you to have the flavor without having to buy the actual liqueur, or eau de vie, etc.and since it's a concentrate, a little goes a long way.

Do you like the Luxardo?  I can see if someone around here carries that line (I buy from Boston Gourmet Chefs, JN Kidd, Accardi, usually the smaller distributors have the specialty items) and I know Boston Gourmet buys from Qzina....


----------

